# Wing Tsun Youtube Channel



## Kung4u (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,
check this out 



Subscribe Now 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4K5HyI_tSg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Stealthy (Sep 1, 2011)

youtu.be are you sure that's right? *cough* *cough* try this one instead...


https://MeHackUlongTime@love4yurMoney.com


----------



## almost a ghost (Sep 1, 2011)

youtu.be does in fact belong to youtube.com


----------



## Stealthy (Sep 1, 2011)

almost a ghost said:


> youtu.be does in fact belong to youtube.com



fair enough


----------



## yak sao (Sep 5, 2011)

ahh, a disgruntled EWTO student  hitting KK where it hurts him the most....the wallet


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2011)

The complete WingTsun system for FREE!!  :shrug:

Distance learning again huh  

Or just go to the "YouTube" type in "Original Wing Chun" hit search and youalready have it for free. Tons of Ip Chun and Ip Man videos can be had there and if it were that easy I'd be a Wing Chun GOD..... but I'm not

You want to know something.... you still won't know the entire system.... you see... you need a real live sifu for that and a training partner or two as well.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 6, 2011)

Whether you can lean from video aside, this is a direct result of how WT has been (not) taught over in Europe.
The EWTO has been around since 1976 or so. Yet only a handful of people have learned the whole system.
The waiting period between levels is one thing, but a lot of people simply are not allowed to go further.
 And the privelaged few who are allowed to learn it pay in the 10's of 1000's for it. Last I heard, to learn the weapons cost somewhere around $35000.

I suppose, to some extent, MA's have always been that way


----------



## geezer (Sep 6, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Whether you can lean from video aside, this is a direct result of how WT has been (not) taught over in Europe.
> The EWTO has been around since 1976 or so. Yet only a handful of people have learned the whole system.
> The waiting period between levels is one thing, but a lot of people simply are not allowed to go further.
> And the privelaged few who are allowed to learn it pay in the 10's of 1000's for it. Last I heard, to learn the weapons cost somewhere around $35000.



That sounds _greatly_ exaggerated... unless you are talking about the total cost of your training over many years. For example, if you spend a couple of thousand dollars a year on training, average that over 15 years, and then add a special fee for the weapons training on top of all that, you'd logically end up with a figure nearly that high. Many hobbies cost a lot more than that. I used to snow ski for example. Try bugeting for a week in Aspen. 

All I know is that I currently train with Jeff Webb out of Austin. He got the weapons from the EWTO and Leung Ting. Since he left LT, he shares that knowledge with his high ranking students at a very fair rate.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 6, 2011)

back when Emin was still head of the AWTO he told me he paid 12000 fo the long pole.

So that may not be such an exaggeration.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 6, 2011)

For the prices listed here wouldn't be easier... and cheaperto just arrange to fly to meet another sifu in America, China, Australia,Canada, South America and train with them a few times a year. And just plain *F*orget about the EWTO


----------



## geezer (Sep 6, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> For the prices listed here wouldn't be easier... and cheaperto just arrange to fly to meet another sifu in America, China, Australia,Canada, South America and train with them a few times a year. And just plain *F*orget about the EWTO



Well the problem is that by the time you've worked your way up to learning the weapons you've probably been training in the system at least 8-10 years, so you really want to learn the version taught in your own lineage. In "WT" and its off-shoots, the weapons are "prestige" techniques and held back for a long time. Too long in my personal opinion... but that's neither here nor there. Still, you are correct Xue. There are some really good people out there who will teach this material to their students in a reasonable time at a fair price. You just might have to travel a bit. Like I said, my instructor is in Austin and that's about 1,200 miles away.

Another alternative is to work with _other_ weapons. I'm the chief instructor for Escrima in the association I belong to. (I was first certified to teach by GM Latosa in the mid '80s.) The Escrima we teach dovetails very nicely with Wing Chun and is actually more practical for modern self-defense than the traditional WC weapons. EBMAS and the EWTO have similar programs, but I have no idea what they charge. I teach at a Y and in the park and would never turn a good student away for purely financial reasons.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 6, 2011)

geezer said:


> Well the problem is that by the time you've worked your way up to learning the weapons you've probably been training in the system at least 8-10 years, so you really want to learn the version taught in your own lineage. In "WT" and its off-shoots, the weapons are "prestige" techniques and held back for a long time. Too long in my personal opinion... but that's neither here nor there. Still, you are correct Xue. There are some really good people out there who will teach this material to their students in a reasonable time at a fair price. You just might have to travel a bit. Like I said, my instructor is in Austin and that's about 1,200 miles away.
> 
> Another alternative is to work with _other_ weapons. I'm the chief instructor for Escrima in the association I belong to. (I was first certified to teach by GM Latosa in the mid '80s.) The Escrima we teach dovetails very nicely with Wing Chun and is actually more practical for modern self-defense than the traditional WC weapons. EBMAS and the EWTO have similar programs, but I have no idea what they charge. I teach at a Y and in the park and would never turn a good student away for purely financial reasons.




You have described my predicament to the T. I have learned up through the long pole and I thought I would have learned the knives by now, but I seem to be getting the run a round.

I am in total agreement with you on the Escrima, but when I left EBMAS, I left that option behind as well.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Sep 7, 2011)

I hated escrima at first, It took me soooo long to learn the WT footwork, and than, it became a part of everything I did... EVERYTHING.. once I Got used to standing with most of my weight on my front foot though.. I have started to enjoy it quite a bit.
As a little side note, Whether true or not, I know GM latosa has started teaching other organizations escrima program, Emin said to us, about 8 people in a seminar, (was awesome to have so few people there!)
That our escrima program had been modified to fit wt to a tee... just recently, take it for what it is..
I think it's a hell of a lot more practical, when I First started I Was obsessed with knowing everything, but I think escrima should be enough for me.. at least for the next 15 years


----------



## mesar (Oct 3, 2011)

I subscribed. My Sifu got through 1st lvl technician in EBMAS. But couldn't afford to continue. I imagine the EWTO should be similar enough and should be able to learn from it, especially considering he already went through the Leung Ting System


----------



## geezer (Oct 3, 2011)

mesar said:


> I subscribed. My Sifu got through 1st lvl technician in EBMAS. But couldn't afford to continue. I imagine the EWTO should be similar enough and should be able to learn from it, especially considering he already went through the Leung Ting System



Mesar, according to your profile, you've done WT for a long time. Where are you located and who do you train with now?

Oh and as far as you or your Sifu learning from youtube, I'd say it's quite possible since you already have a firm WT/Ebmas foundation. It just doesn't work well for me. I need to do stuff over and over with a real person. And the older I get, the longer it takes. I've never been very good at getting stuff _right_ from reading books or watching videos. Too bad, I've just got a different "learning style", I guess.


----------



## mesar (Oct 15, 2011)

My idea would be my Sifu would be learning the material and passing it on. My Sifu is Brian Nielsen in Utah. He first studied for a time under Sifu Scott Baker and completed the art under Master Ron Heimberger. He left before Ron left the Leung Ting system and went with Ip Ching. From there he made his way to 1st Technician level in EBMAS. I might not agree with the high pricing, but I have to admit the effectiveness of that system. I have friends from other systems that I play around with, and EBMAS does suit my character the best. 
  The idea here is since my Sifu has already learned the system under Ron, and gotten far in EBMAS that he should be able to pick up the differences with this EWTO posting, if that is the system that will be presented. lol Considering the EWTO is the parent of EBMAS. 
I might have been practicing wing chun for some time, I did leave for a bit and practiced on my own, when I came back I went through the student grade levels again, so I have a high understanding of the basics lol


----------



## mesar (Oct 20, 2011)

They uploaded a new video, its advertised as LT-Wing Tsun. Come on 500 subscribers


----------



## yak sao (Oct 20, 2011)

Whether or not you can really learn from it, it would be a nice resource.


----------



## kung fu fighter (Jan 24, 2012)

Kung4u said:


> Hi Guys,
> check this out
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
Whatever came about of this? did it happen?


----------



## yak sao (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess it fell through. They had something like 390 subscribers at the end of the year instead of the 500 they were shooting for.


----------



## WingChunIan (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, there's gullible and then there's martial artists. There are so many Wing Chun teachers out there who teach the genuine article without a huge price tag there is simply no need to believe the hype and get ripped off. If someone asks you for large sums of money to teach you anything in Wing Chun walk away and find a another teacher. £40 or £50 per hour for private tuition is reasonable if you are training with one of the best in your area (you need to do your homework to research claims, lineage, experience etc) but anything else is just a con job. As for $12k to learn the pole!!!!!! there's only six and a half movements. After that its down to repetitive practice to perfect, and partner work to put it into play, neither of which you need to pay for.


----------



## bully (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't mind paying subs to a Sifu over the years to learn, but paying for weapon forms?? No chance.

UK guy I met in China showed me the pole form, he let me video him too.

For the princely sum of friendship and sharing of info about our slightly different lineages.


----------



## WingChunBear (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all you guys love Wing Chun?
You guys love Bears?
how about WingChun bears??

A fan page dedicated to share anything and everything for all Martial Arts fans. Learn about an unfamiliar martial arts from other parts of the world, or discuss about movies which have martial arts elements. Fighting Video games discussions and what to look forward. A dedicated hub to share and discuss mainstream and even unconventional martial arts.

come and have a look  

http://www.facebook.com/WingChunBear


----------

